# Microsoft issuing emergency browser fix



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

REDMOND, Wash. - Microsoft Corp. is taking the unusual step of issuing an emergency fix for a security hole in its Internet Explorer software that has exposed millions of users to having their computers taken over by hackers.

The "zero-day" vulnerability, which came to light last week, allows criminals to take over victims' machines simply by steering them to infected Web sites; users don't have to download anything for their computers to get infected, which makes the flaw in Internet Explorer's programming code so dangerous. Internet Explorer is the world's most widely used Web browser.

Microsoft said it plans to ship a security update, rated "critical," for the browser on Wednesday. People with the Windows Update feature activated on their computers will get the patch automatically.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28258894/
******

Okay people, let's all plan to apply Windows updates tomorrow to get the patch. If you can't get the Windows updates from Microsoft for some reason, you can get it using a Netscape product at the following link.

http://windizupdate.com/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well in the last week I have had 2 seperate Updates 2 days apart, of which each contained 4 seperate things to put in~! Not to worry, my is on to do "automatic updates"~!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

All the more reason to not use Microsoft products, I suppose.


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

Firefox, nuff said


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

woodsman said:


> Firefox, nuff said


I second that.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Doesn't bother me a one bit, been doing so now for over 12 years, and have yet to have ANY problems associated with Microsoft. None, Zip, Nada. I also run Norton Antivirus for the same period of time.,--, and that I Love also.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

To each his own. I personally get sick of fixes, updates, patches, service packs...blah...blah. Even if your computer is set to download and install automatically, it's still annoying to have to deal with the "postpone or restart" nag and the "welcome to Xp sp3" or "welcome to Vista sp1" screens when I reboot. Not saying that Firefox fixes that, it can be annoying with updates too. Maybe this is just me, because I'm impatient. But, I do happen to love the Norton Antivirus, as odd as it seems. Couldn't live without Norton 360...well...I could...just not as easily. Not starting a debate...just venting, I suppose, because I just had to deal with all of these nag screens while trying to install Pinnacle. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

woodsman said:


> Firefox, nuff said


I happen to be using FireFox right now, but not because of security reasons. It's because of the memory leak. To my knowledge Microsoft has never fixed the memory leak in IE7. I know that they're aware if it because I've read the knowledge Base article about it, but none of the fixes they, or anyone else, offer have worked so far. If I browse long enough with IE7 the memory usage will eventually rise to over 1 gig and lock me up.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I happen to be using FireFox right now, but not because of security reasons. It's because of the memory leak. To my knowledge Microsoft has never fixed the memory leak in IE7. I know that they're aware if it because I've read the knowledge Base article about it, but none of the fixes they, or anyone else, offer have worked so far. If I browse long enough with IE7 the memory usage will eventually rise to over 1 gig and lock me up.


That's another thing that bugs me with a Microsoft product! This happens to me if I'm in Xp or Vista! :grit:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't see any updates for me today. I'm wondering if it came a day early, since I did updates yesterday.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay, it's available now. I just applied it.

By the way, there was also a security upgrade for FireFox this morning. I wonder if FireFox had the same vulnerability...


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Okay, it's available now. I just applied it.
> 
> By the way, there was also a security upgrade for FireFox this morning. I wonder if FireFox had the same vulnerability...


Lol! Firefox just did the same thing for me earlier today...I felt kind of bad for bashing MS


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Lol! Firefox just did the same thing for me earlier today...I felt kind of bad for bashing MS


Don't feel badly. Just consider it a lifetime achievement bashing.


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Running Safari (mac browser for Windows) and didn't have to worry about this update.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Just got the patch pushed auto today.

Naturally required a restart.

L


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

We pushed and auto-patched then auto-checked 213 pc's and servers since 2:30 pm today. Another 170 or so more pc's and servers for tomorrow and Friday afternoon to be patched then we are done....


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Nevada said:


> By the way, there was also a security upgrade for FireFox this morning. I wonder if FireFox had the same vulnerability...


The security fix for Firefox is not the same issue that effected IE. Kind of coincidental that they released on the same day...


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Bufordt said:


> Running Safari (mac browser for Windows) and didn't have to worry about this update.


Seriously, dude; just because MAC, and all it's software, don't get updated, doesn't mean that they're secure (you come accross as being arrogant, thinking that you're infellable.) it just means that steve jobbs is too lazy to drive his slaves (we know them as the "MAC geniuses") to issue updates to his existing products, and instead he offers new products. Jeez!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Mechanic Intern said:


> Seriously, dude; just because MAC, and all it's software, don't get updated, doesn't mean that they're secure (you come accross as being arrogant, thinking that you're infellable.) it just means that steve jobbs is too lazy to drive his slaves (we know them as the "MAC geniuses") to issue updates to his existing products, and instead he offers new products. Jeez!


Good grief! Take a chill pill! Bufordt simply stated a fact. He didn't have to worry about this patch for Safari, because there wasn't one! No different than saying you didn't have to worry about the patch because you use FF...this particular patch wasn't made for FF or Safari. :viking:


----------

